# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian  Russian in Windows XP?

## valdivar

A few problems: 
problem #1: 
I receive a newsletter from one place in Russian at my main email address and my yahoo address.At both email addresses,the title is "garbled(looks like Vulcan to me! lol)." At my mai email address,I can open the attachment and it's Russian text,with a few "garbled" titles.At my yahoo address,the whole thing is garbled. 
Note: I have installed a russian keyboard which I can select from the lower right of the tool bar,when I need it,but I usally use English Canadian as the default.  
problem #2: 
I recently began corresponding with some via a language exchange website( www.mylanguageexchange.com  ).We can pass Russian via the website.I can send Russian text via my hotmail account,using Outlook Express and choosing Unicode.She sees all my emails fine.Hers to me come garbled.Is that because you can't send Russian via an email website,like hotmail,yahoo? 
I even sent myself a Russian text message using Outlook Express and unicode via my hotmail account and it came through ok.   
I've just typed two test messages (boy,it's fun when you forgot to turn the Russian kyeboard off! haha!) directly from the hotmail site,one with Rich Tex on and one off to see if the recipient can read either,or none of them to try to locate the problem. 
Isn't installing the Russian language keyboard under Xp enough? 
On the other hand,looking in Control Panel>Fonts,as Windows Help suggested,I don't see any Cyrillic Font,so I'm wondering if THAT might be the problem.I did a net search for "Cyrllic Font" and "Russian in Windows Xp" but with all the sites,I am a bit confused and I also don;t want tos crew my computer(not that I'm a novice).This is new territory for me? 
So...anyone crossed this bridge before?     http://www.mylanguageexchange.com was the site mentioned above.

----------


## ST

Did you switching your encoding codepage in Outlook? (View->Encoding->Cyrrilyc). Where is few Cyrrilyc codepages, windows OR KOI-8, try them both.

----------


## jtefft

I had a lot of problems with the same thing.  Then, after hours of exhaustive searching on Microsoft's site and within word help, I finally found an article about the language bar and about the Microsoft language settings in the control panel.  Now, I can send and receive text in Russian and only seem to have problems with garbled characters in the subjects of emails.  The language bar allows me to switch back and forth between Russian and English in seconds.  I just had to use the Language settings to enable Russian one time and it has worked fine.   
I do have one question though.  Is there a Russian spell check dictionary avaible for Outlook 2003?  I guess I found one that costs $119 but I would think that level of support would be included in the Professional version of Office 2003. 
How has learning the Russian Keyboard layout gone for you?  I actually am using an English Keyboard but I have a Russian keyboard map printed out on the wall by my computer.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

I have something called Microsoft Proofing Tools 2003 that includes the Russian spellchecker (amongst a plethora of other languages) for Word (which is what Outlook uses). I can highly recommend it, it really does help (especially with comma use). I don't know how much it costs on the free market, since I got it for $15 at the Microsoft store through a friend.

----------

